# DISCUSS: Best European Skyline BY NIGHT



## xywa (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi,

I think is time to discuss best European skylines *BY NIGHT (only)*.

One rule: Skyline with skyscraperes


Thanks for all contribution to this topic :cheers:


----------



## DrunkMonkey (Nov 16, 2011)

ffs :lol:


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Istanbul



swatreco said:


> Istanbul blue hour by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr (The view West across the northern part of the city from my hotel in Beşiktaş.)





Jakob said:


> https://500px.com/photo/100389645/istanbul-evenings-by-muhammet-ceylan


----------



## xywa (Jul 10, 2005)

Many thanks,

Amazing photos, waiting for more :cheers:

Rain in Istanbul like in the sin city: http://images2.layoutsparks.com/1/106796/sin-city-man-pistol.gif


----------

